# Need help with potty training



## mileyandharpersmom (Dec 15, 2015)

HELP! My golden retriever puppy will be 11 weeks on Friday and is having the hardest time being potty trained.. We crate-trained her from day 1 and she was doing great! She pees in the house at least once or twice a day.. And now she has all the sudden started peeing in her crate for the past 3 nights.. We stop giving her water a couple hours before bed, and take her out multiple times before we put her in her crate to make sure she is completely empty.. We also give her a treat and use the "clicker" everytime she goes potty outside. Our 5 year old Golden Retriever, Miley, was potty trained in the snap of a finger so I don't know what to do. Any suggestions will be GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Do you think she could have a UTI?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Has she been checked for a UTI? I find that this is the most common reason for potty training regression, especially crate peeing and especially in a young female.

If she checks out physically, look into making her crate space smaller, to discourage her from peeing in it, and remove any blankets, dog beds, etc. that could soak up her urine.

When she is not in her crate, take her out at least every half hour.

I recommend looking into potty training bells, so she can tell you if she needs to go outside.

They do eventually get potty trained  Good luck!


----------



## mileyandharpersmom (Dec 15, 2015)

macdougallph1 said:


> Do you think she could have a UTI?



She was treated for one a few weeks ago, she was on 10 days of Amoxicillin prescribed by our vet but she is off the medicine now and still doing these things


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The UTI is very likely back. I see it happen over and over with them. Make sure she is cultured to ensure the antibiotic is the best one for the infection she has, and see if they will give you at least a 3 week course of antibiotics.

My experience has been that 10 days is just not long enough and only makes things worse in the long run.


----------



## mileyandharpersmom (Dec 15, 2015)

I will contact my vet right now and see if I should continue the antibiotic!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Also, get her on cranberry extract, powder, something. It will not cure UTIs but once the antibiotics have done their job, it will help prevent them in the future.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Also, with my little girl, I trimmed her hair back "down there" and used baby wipes to help keep her clean. It really did seem to help.


----------



## mileyandharpersmom (Dec 15, 2015)

*vaginitis*










Good news is that she does not have a UTI, but she does have vaginitis.. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------

